# 2020 Nature Award Winners according to The Guardian.



## Rickbb (Dec 25, 2020)

Some nice shots here.

Nature Photographer of the Year 2020 – the winners — The Guardian


----------



## Felixkoch2312 (Feb 26, 2021)

I checked them out there are good enough but do you got some more links?


----------



## Space Face (Apr 15, 2021)

Some good shots there....


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 15, 2021)

I agree thanks for sharing......


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 22, 2021)

Even the photo submitted by a youth made me envious in the skills these amazing photographers show. Thanks for the share.


----------

